# Rotoworld: Mayo Lands At Knicks Feet



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> NBA Draft Lottery Mock - This one varies slightly from the last one I posted, which is here. I'm sure I'll change my mind again next week. *The killer is Memphis. They've got enough guards already and would love to see Lopez fall to them. But I don't see Lopez getting by Minnesota, leaving the Grizzlies with a Kevin Love or Anthony Randolph at No. 5.* Or they can take the best player available, which would be O.J. Mayo or Eric Gordon. The Bobcats are also confusing, but could really use a center. I'm just not sure that DeAndre Jordan is the answer. I could also see them taking Danilo Gallinari at No. 9. Out of all the mocks I've seen, I've got Gallinari the lowest, but I just can't find a place to put him. If I wasn't convinced the Clippers will take a point guard, it would probably make things easier on me. Most mocks have the Clips taking Gordon, who can probably play some point guard in the NBA. Gordon's more of a scorer and I'd rather take a true PG like Westbrook or Augustin if I'm locked into taking one. But in the scheme of things, I think Gordon might end up being the third best player in this draft. We'll see. Draft night should be fun, as I don't remember there being this many question marks in previous years. I'm almost certain I won't get off to the blistering start I did last year, when I picked 8-of-8 to start and just had No. 9 and 10 reversed. I don't see that kind of success coming my way this time around, but things may become a little clearer once the Finals end and the beat writers start digging deeper into draft coverage.
> 
> 1. Bulls – PG Derrick Rose (Memphis)
> 2. Heat – F Michael Beasley (Kansas State)
> ...


http://www.rotoworld.com/premium/draftguide/basketball/main_page.aspx

If he falls to us, I'm going to do a back flip.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If we're stupid enough to take Love over Mayo I'm done with the NBA for good. I seriously don't believe that Minnesota will pass on Mayo though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Just because we need a center doesn't mean we'll pick garbage. Mayo is going to Minne.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Isn't OJ Mayo just another Jamal Crawford?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Isn't OJ Mayo just another Jamal Crawford?



pretty much..... a smaller crawford at that


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Isn't OJ Mayo just another Jamal Crawford?


*H-NO!* 
If it wasnt for Isiah Thomas, Crawford would be playing in Europe. No NBA team showed any interest in FA Crawford. 
Plus the Bulls were impressed with rookie Ben Gordon, Pargo, Sura, and Hindrich in the preseason games. 
Crawford has no court awareness, cant pass off his dribble, and has a bad habit of always putting the ball on the floor without looking to push the ball. His Cross-Over is worthless because he use it only for jumpshots not driving to the lane or drawing his teammates oponents from them to pass the ball (like we seen Kobe crossover do with Gasol throughout their Postseason presence). Crawford crossover cant even get him to the foul line. 

*So far after the workouts all these mock drafts has been changed.* 

Seattle has 4 picks in this draft (4, 24, 32, and 50), so look to see a young raw backcourt in Seattle next season of PG-Bayless and SG-Durant. 

*Combo-Guard Eric Gordon vs NBA Ready Mayo *

The Wolves and Grizzles are looking for a Bigman, however there is no bigman in this draft with a higher trade value performance than Gordon & Mayo. Look for them to be picked and traded on draft night. 
So dont count these two players being around for the 6th pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Isn't OJ Mayo just another Jamal Crawford?


No. Mayo plays defense, is a pretty good shooter (so long as he isn't getting hit with triple coverage), and has a better handle than JC Unsuperstar. Maybe D'Antoni would like Rondo as a "pure, pass first point guard" and let Boston have O.J. Mayo? :bsmile:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

he is no crawford, 

he plays better defense, much better defense , 

but crawford came into the league the quicker more elusive player off the dribble, people forget looking at crawford and how thin he still is , he was about 170 as a rook, he has put on nearly 30 pounds since then and has had an acl surgery. Mayo was having some trouble beating people off the dribble in college , whereas crawford never did, Mayo did always find away to get his shot up though.

he is more like a low grade wade or larry hughes type , good desision maker who thinks he is a pg but he isn't really and he is a slasher ,whereas JC loves his Jumpshot and his floaters, he shot 41% from 3 at USC so he really can shoot though , he should be significantly better offensively than hughes once he gets acclimated to the better athletes in the nba.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not sure he is low grade anybody*

Wade included. I like Wade but he can't defend like Mayo. All you have to do is watch Mayo against guys like Bayless and Rose to know that. If Wade have left after his freshman year, he would have been 2nd round at best. He blew up in the tourney.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Not sure he is low grade anybody*



alphaorange said:


> Wade included. I like Wade but he can't defend like Mayo. All you have to do is watch Mayo against guys like Bayless and Rose to know that. If Wade have left after his freshman year, he would have been 2nd round at best. He blew up in the tourney.


you do realize mayo turns 21 in november right , he is the age of your avg. college jr. wade for instance turned 21 the year he was drafted by the heat.

rose is no spring chicken turns 20 in oct.

in fact all of the lottery guards westbrook (a sophmore) , rose ,bayless and gordon were born btween august and december of 1988 except mayo who is older and born in 1987.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its not age.....*

Its the experience against tough competition. Wade got three years, OJ got one and had much better stats.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Not sure he is low grade anybody*



Da Grinch said:


> you do realize mayo turns 21 in november right , he is the age of your avg. college jr. wade for instance turned 21 the year he was drafted by the heat.
> 
> rose is no spring chicken turns 20 in oct.
> 
> in fact all of the lottery guards westbrook (a sophmore) , rose ,bayless and gordon were born btween august and december of 1988 except mayo who is older and born in 1987.


Most schools don't let children start unless they turn 5 before the school year begins. It's been that way for nigh on twenty years. So it's no longer unusual for children to start school when they're six, and not graduate until they're 19. Mayo _isn't_ the age of the average college junior.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> he is no crawford,
> 
> he plays better defense, much better defense ,
> 
> ...


To be honest, that OJ Mayo critique lost all holding after reading about Jamal Crawford not being good enough to be a NBA player in the same post.

I think what you had to say was more on point. Mayo does not appear to be overwhelming quick to take people off the dribble; lacks a quick first step. I personally think that is a plus at this point more than a minus, however. At 21, I would not expect to see Mayo's peak physically until much later. What is important now is the fact that he can find a way to score VERY well and still play very good defense against much more athletic guys (Bayless and Rose). I could see him being an all-star at the 2 guard spot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Not sure he is low grade anybody*



ehmunro said:


> Most schools don't let children start unless they turn 5 before the school year begins. It's been that way for nigh on twenty years. So it's no longer unusual for children to start school when they're six, and not graduate until they're 19. Mayo _isn't_ the age of the average college junior.



most kids are still born before fall, plus not all schools have that rule , i would still say most kids still start school at a younger age than mayo did .


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I really dont want mayo....


and if we do get him hopefully it will be for a trade


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I still have confidence in these Knick Players:* 
PG-Nate and PG-Collins 
SF-Balkman and SF-Chandler 
All these 4 players need is some steady playingtime to build their confidence up and two decent SG in their rotation like "Mayo" and "Ellis".


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm currently getting a mixed vibe about Mayo. I mean, I kinda want him now, kinda don't. But if we can't get Mayo or any other of the high picks, I'd say just package that crap and ship it out for some talent and trade down in the draft.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont see Keven Mchale messing up on this 3rd pick in the draft. 
His Job has been on the line for the last 3 years. 
*So "NBA Ready" OJ Mayo will be the 3rd pick in this draft.* 
And if KG gets a ring this season after 12 seasons under Mchale management it wont be looking good for Mchale.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> I dont see Keven Mchale messing up on this 3rd pick in the draft.
> His Job has been on the line for the last 3 years.
> *So "NBA Ready" OJ Mayo will be the 3rd pick in this draft.*
> And if KG gets a ring this season after 12 seasons under Mchale management it wont be looking good for Mchale.


Regardless, I believe he'll be drafting Love over Mayo. Since Al Jefferson can play the 5, he could very well draft Love at the 3. And McHale has been drafting a lot of guards in the last few, this leads me to believe McHale will draft Love and not Mayo. Unless if McHale can unload some of his guards by draft time, I don't see him drafting Mayo. Possibly, McHale may draft Mayo to leverage with other teams for Love, but that in itself is another story.


----------

